
Aluminium recycling – How it works [YouTube 2015] - l1k
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chIFt2A9MRI
======
l1k
I'm wondering if this is the technology enabling Apple's recycled Aluminium
products.

The airjet sorter with X-ray detection at 5:27 is particularly crazy.

